# American water spaniel



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

Does anyone here have experience with American Water Spaniels? How do they compare to Springer Spaniels as a hunting dog for a mix of upland game and waterfowl, but more upland game than waterfowl?

Are they a good family dog?

etc.


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

Ahh... AWS, the Wisconsin state dog! I don't think I've seen one in any other state. (I grew up there.) IMHO, they do not compare to the happy-go-lucky springer spaniels. I'd say they are closest in temperament to a Chesapeake Bay Retriever. Both remind me of Clint Eastwood in "Gran Torino"; an SOB with a chip on his shoulder, but with a heart of gold way down deep. 

I personally like AWS's, really I do, so believe me when I say, think hard before you get one. AWS is a dog for bachelors, waterfowl freaks, cattails so thick you can't even think of going in there, and blizzards. He needs to be guarding the cows at night, breaking ice in the duck marsh, hazing the raccoons trying to nest in your shed and generally protecting life and property. He's the R. Lee Emery of the Spaniel world. 

If he understands your kids are the most important thing to you, he'll protect them like a 40 pound curly haired lion, but he most likely won't play dress-up or otherwise suffer fools or insults to his pride. 

Also, it's too hot for him in Utah. 

Like I said, I really wish there were more AWS, but it's a breed for a time gone by... I know I'm over-generalizing as one must do when describing a whole breed. He's small, but lives large. I've met many that were farm dogs, some kennel dogs, some that could occasionally come in the house, none that were house dogs.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

hmmm........

Having done my research before on the AWS and knowing a guy that breeds them, I was surprised to read the opinion that it was too hot in Utah for them. Most dog sites even recommend the AWS as a good hot weather dog. I personally think that there are better breeds when it comes to versatility but all in all they are low maintenance (with regards to their coat, obedient and healthy. Like all other bird dogs they require their fair share of exercise.

Other than that I have a yet to see a *well bred* bird dog of any breed that is not exceptional with children and as an all around family pet.

Give Joel Faircloth in Iowa a call. They breed Springers and the AWS.
641-751-8490
641-485-6670

http://www.fairclothspaniels.com/Pages/default.aspx


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

If you are choosing to hunt more upland game over waterfowl, I would suggest a field bred Springer Spaniel. I know a few hunters that are using the Boykin spaniels now for waterfowl and they like them. I don't have experience with the AWS or Boykins....

I have had a couple of field bred Springer Spaniels and they worked out well for both upland and waterfowl.

Good luck!


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

Trooper said:


> Ahh... AWS, the Wisconsin state dog!


Wisconsin is, in my opinion, one of the great states in the union.


----------

